# 3.0 Timing Tools



## chuckstyl418 (Dec 10, 2003)

Anyone willing to let me borrow the 3.0L V6 timing tools -- Located in Northern New Jersey


----------



## soviet (Dec 16, 2002)

PM'd you


----------

